
Show HN: “hello world” over Bittorrent - shime
https://github.com/twobucks/bittorrent-example
======
brad0
Very simple and to the point.

Quick question, how did you generate the magnet hash?

~~~
shime
Thanks for the good question. I'll add it to the FAQ section of the readme.

Magnet hash is generated with create-torrent and magnet-link, like so:

    
    
      create-torrent message | magnet-link
    

and then appending the other params like download name and tracker to it. So
the above command gives us
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:b8e8adbee320fc312e5fd71479329c3d53c40aea and we append
more params to it so it uses our tracker on port 8000:
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:b8e8adbee320fc312e5fd71479329c3d53c40aea&dn=message&tr=http%3A%2F%2Flocalhost%3A8000%2Fannounce

You also get the same magnet link printed to the console if you run the seeder
first with node seeder.js.

